# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Gia Lai - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Gia Lai

## hangnt

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết mua gì làm quà khi đi *du lịch Gia Lai* cho người thân, bạn bè. Didau.org xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Gia Lai*.

*Gia Lai: Đặc sản "Bò một nắng hai sương - Muối kiến vàng kèm lá é"*

*Món bò một nắng hai sương có cái tên khá lạ. Một nắng thì giống như mực một nắng, còn sương thì có bánh tráng phơi sương Trảng Bàng. Vậy ở đâu thêm hai sương?*



Bò một nắng hai sương xé tay, chấm với muối kiến vàng kèm lá é mới đúng điệu.Ảnh: Quốc Cường
Bò một nắng cũng như những sản vật khác của miền cao thường tập trung về phố núi Krông Pa, một huyện cửa ngỏ miền núi tỉnh Gia Lai sát cạnh cao nguyên Sơn Hoà tỉnh Phú Yên. Và cao nguyên Sơn Hoà lại là đồng cỏ chuyên chăn nuôi bò nên món bò một nắng gặp đúng “địa lợi, nhân hoà” để phát triển và quảng bá xuống Tuy Hoà. Ban đầu hương vị bò một nắng còn đơn sơ, nhưng khi giao thoa với văn hoá ẩm thực miền xuôi nó trở nên đa vị hơn. Miếng bò mang hương vị của núi rừng trầm mặc đã trở nên đậm đà, phong phú bởi hơi hướm mặn mà khẩu vị xứ biển. Sự giao hoà miền núi và miền xuôi đó mà thành cái tên “bò một nắng hai sương”.

Để làm món bò một nắng, người ta chọn thịt đùi hoặc thịt thăn. Thịt bò được lạng theo chiều dọc sớ, lớn cỡ bàn tay dày non một phân, ướp mắm muối, tiêu, sả, bột ngọt, ớt hiểm rồi mang phơi nắng. Hôm nào trời quang, chỉ cần phơi một nắng là được; nếu nắng yếu hoặc trời mưa thì sấy bằng lò than. Sau khi phơi nắng hoặc sấy cứ một ký thịt còn khoảng 700 – 800g.

Đúng gu nhất là đợi than cháy đượm hồng cho bò lên nướng vừa cháy rám đều hai mặt là được vì sau khi phơi thịt bò đã chín dốt, nếu quá lửa thịt sẽ cứng xảm, mất vị ngọt. Bò một nắng nướng phải xé mới đúng điệu, dùng dao kéo cắt là coi như hỏng, mất cái ngon. Thịt bò xé tơi ra từng sớ đỏ hồng, chấm với muối kiến vàng kèm lá é, càng nhai càng bắt bởi cái vị là lạ mà hoang sơ.

Muối kiến vàng được xem là một tuyệt chiêu của người Gia Lai vùng Ayun Pa, Krông Pa. Để làm món muối lạ lùng này người ta phải vào rừng… bắt kiến. Trong rừng sâu mới có loại kiến vàng to con, vàng ươm, bụng căng mọng. Kiến bắt về rang sơ qua lửa rồi giã với ớt rừng, lá thèn len và vài loại lá rừng khác. Kiến vàng có vị mặn đồng thời bụng kiến chứa đầy thứ dịch chua, vậy là món chấm vừa có vị chua vừa hơi măn mẳn tương tự như muối và chanh. Tuy nhiên muối kiến vàng thật sự ngon đậm khi có thêm muối hột giã nhỏ hoà cùng.

Bò ngọt – kiến chua – muối mặn – lá é nồng…cứ nối tiếp nhau kể chuyện núi rừng – biển cả…


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Gia Lai click vào *du lịch Gia Lai* - *du lich Gia Lai*

----------

